# Biker aus HH



## jcsn2001 (19. April 2006)

Hallo Biker aus Hamburg,

ich suche eine gute Feierabendrunde für unter der Woche. Ich komme selbst aus Wandsbek und habe leider nach der Arbeit nicht immer die Möglichkeit in die Harbugerberge zu fahren, weil es einfach zu lange dauert bis ich da bin und wieder zurück  

Ich bin jetzt immer von der Bahnstation Meiendorfer weg aus losgefahren, in Richtung Ahrendsburg. Dort fahre ich im Naturschutzgebiete beim Müllberg eine kleine Runde und dann zurück. Auf Dauer wird die Runde aber langweilig und bin daher auf der Suche nach einer Einfachen Runde von etwa 20-30km in der Nähe on Wandsbek. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp  

Ansonsten würde ich ganz gerne die nächsten Wochenenden in die Harburgerberge fahren. Bin aber leider noch Blutigeranfänger der den Sport alleine angetreten hat und suche daher eine nette Truppe zum mitfahren. 

Gruß  
Johannes


----------



## h.sie (19. April 2006)

> Naturschutzgebiet beim Müllberg
wow, schöne perspektive...

hi johannes, schau doch mal in den stadtplan: von wandsbek aus kann man mit dem rad recht gut an einem kleinen flüsschen (heisst wandse, glaube ich) nach meiendorf/volksdorf/ahrensburg kommen. ok, ein- oder zweimal muss man eine hauptstrasse überqueren. das ist effektiver, als das rad ins auto oder in die u-bahn zu packen und dort hinzufahren, d.h. statt in der u-Bahn zu warten, hast du dich bereits sportlich betätigt, wenn du in meiendorf ankommst. nördlich von HH gibt es eine unmenge von rad- oder forstwegen. sogar einen berg gibt es da (klingberg). ich such mir meine routen mit hilfe der radkarte "projekt nord". 

grüßen tut
h.sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuckelhamster (20. April 2006)

Wandsbek? Hmm....ich komme aus Bramfeld, gleich um die Ecke..

Ganz "nett" von dort aus wäre das NSG Höltigbaum oder der Alsterwanderweg (ab Ohlsdorf).


----------



## jcsn2001 (20. April 2006)

Hallo,

@h.sie 
Am Wandse bin Gestern einmal langgefahren. War ganz gut, hab aber leider ohne Licht wenig sehen können  

@Nuckelhamster
Wo ist denn das NSG Höltigbaum bzw was ist das NSG Höltigbaum  

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Nuckelhamster (21. April 2006)

Naturschutzgebiet (NSG) Höltigbaum:

Der Höltigbaum ist ein ehemaliger Standortübungsplatz an der Stadtgrenze von Hamburg nach Schleswig-Holstein und umfasst ca. 546 ha. 

Gleich "oben" in Rahlstedt, einfach die B75 hoch, rechts Höltigbaum, Richtung Autobahnauffahrt Stapelfeld.

Vom Quarree vielleicht 30min sportliches radeln entfernt.

http://fhh.hamburg.de/stadt/Aktuell...ete/naturschutzgebiete/hoeltigbaum/start.html




Quelle: http://www.stadtplan.hamburg.de


----------



## Hegi (22. April 2006)

touren im hamburger norden gibts hier doch genug...

rodenbeker quellental mit seinen trails...
die ahrensburger trails...
die rauhenberge...
der saselbek trail...
der wohldorfer wald...
schüberg, bocksberg...
die trails im tangstedter forst...
das wittmoor...
der rader trail...
der duvenstedter brook...
die trails am großensee und am mönchsteich...
der sachsenwald trail...

und noch viele mehr... einfach eine topographische karte vom hamburger norden kaufen und die kleinen wege abfahren!

oder hier schauen

www.hegibiketours.de


----------



## jcsn2001 (25. April 2006)

Hey,

hab mich lang nicht mehr gemeldet, war aber viel zu viel unterwegs  

@Hegi

Das mit den ganz Trails ist gut!!! Aber in der Praxis ist es immer wieder anders... Wenn ich dann irgendwo durchn Wald fahren, dann bin ich entweder irgendwo in einer Sackgasse oder auf einer dicken Straße.
Hast du vllt eine gute Route die Idioten sicher ist???  

Danke!
Jo


----------



## Hegi (28. April 2006)

jcsn2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> hab mich lang nicht mehr gemeldet, war aber viel zu viel unterwegs
> 
> ...



erklären hilft da wenig! die strecken lernt man nur durch selbst erbiken oder durch hinterher fahren kennen


----------



## jcsn2001 (28. April 2006)

Hallo,

bin gestern mal die Trails in Ahrendsburg gefahren... ich weiß leider nicht wo ich da war es hat aber Spaß gemacht  

Hast schon Recht einfach fahren hilft!!!! Nächstes Mal nehme ich mir aber eine Karte mit, war ziemlich verloren....

Gruß
Jo


----------



## superman freek (2. Mai 2006)

hallo eine frage fährt hir auch jemand down-hill oder dirt???
bin neu in hamburg und wollte fragen ob mir einer helfen kann.. danke


----------



## Cycomiko (3. Mai 2006)

superman freek schrieb:
			
		

> hallo eine frage fährt hir auch jemand down-hill oder dirt???
> bin neu in hamburg und wollte fragen ob mir einer helfen kann.. danke


hallo

schau doch mal bei www.niendirt.de rein. oder schlickjumper.de

da wird dir bestimmt geholfen

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

